# DIY spray bar & inlet filter - help please



## idris (15 Mar 2011)

Having read up on the subject I'm about to have a go at making my own clear perspex inlet / outlet pipes. 

The spray bar that came with my Rena XP2 filter has holes that are about 3mm dia. But I think I've seen some mention of making holes with a heated needle, which would be much smaller. Are there factors that determine a good size for the holes and distance apart?

And I'm planning on making holes (probably the same way as for the spray bar) for the inlet filter. What sort of number / size of holes will I need to make?


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Mar 2011)

It's going to be hard to give you an answer. I've had lots of problems with too smaller holes on the inlet of glassware. I slammed an FX5 wide open and running through CalAqua glassware and whenever anything got near it, it was sucked onto the inlet, never to swim again. 

i've had the same problem on my nano, too much draw and not enough holes to spread the load.

Obviously one of the other major problems is that if there is not enough water getting into the filter on demand then it's likely to cause damage to the filter.

On the filter outlet, if the holes aren't big enough then it's possible that your filter outlet will pop off the hose because of too much pressure, that could get messy. If it were me, i'd start with big holes and if you think it's working then you could make another with smaller holes and so on.


----------



## Tom (15 Mar 2011)

Larger holes on the inlet will allow more water through at less velocity so as Dan says, things won't have their guts sucked out. The holes on the manufacturer inlet will probably be the optimum size for your filter. Again like Dan says, you don't want to put strain on your filter.


----------



## Coiln3107 (15 Mar 2011)

Hi Idris, its a bit of messing around but if you want to get a true idea of the flow of the originally supplied hardware, then attach a length of hose to the originally supplied inlet and outlet hardware and stick them in a bucket full of water. Suck on the open end of hose and let it run in to the sink or a drain and time how long it takes for each one. Now make your own inlet and outlet pipework as suggested and drill some holes. Back to the bucket, and do the same experiment and you are trying to end up with as close a result as is sensible, give or take because as the pipes and tubes gum up with use it all changes anyway but by adding to the holes and opening up the diameters you will get more than close enough to avoid a disaster. Remember and use the same amount of water, length of hose and height above the drain or sink to keep the experiment as accurate as it needs to be, have fun getting wet    kind regards Colin.


----------



## idris (15 Mar 2011)

Thanks - especially to Colin - I knew there'd be a simple way to figure it out. (Now where did I leave my wet suit?)


----------

